# Reports courtesy of Ed's Bait Shop in Devils Lake



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

Here's this weeks report as of 3/15:

Perch fishing this past week was hit and miss as the weather continued to
send fronts through the area. Anglers did report better success the last
two days though. The best spots this week have been the 57 bridge and
Concrete bay area, the Towers, the south end of Black Tiger, Skadsens, and
the Woods Rutten area. Most anglers are fishing the 30-45 foot depths, but
some have reported fish being caught up in the trees as well. Anglers are
using hali's, genz worms, forage minnows, raps, & kastmasters tipped with
wax worms, spike, minnows, or minnow heads. Walleye fishing the last few
days has been excellent. Anglers are catching some nice fish on the east
side of Mission Bay, in the trees around Foughty's Point, the Towers area,
the Ft. Totten Point area, Bud Bay, and the area near the Mauvee Coulee.
Try using raps, buckshot rattle spoons, nils masters, sonars, & chubby
darters. Pike continue to be caught in most areas of the lake with the
north end of Creel and Six Mile bays being the better spots. Try using
sonars, smelt, herring, or creek chubs. Ice conditions remain stable. The
lake as a whole has 20+ inches of ice in most areas with little or no snow.
We do remind anglers that as temps warm up to be cautious around shoreline
areas, in the trees, and around culverts or bridges. Good Luck & Good
Fishing!!!


----------

